# How to wire 2 separate single pole switches to 2 separate lights?



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Are you sure your using the right screws on the switchs ?
Have you tested power in and power out at switch ?
What did you use to test with ?
Are you sure the neutral is ok ?


----------



## clydesdale (Nov 25, 2010)

stangred1997 said:


> I am wiring up 2 separate single pole light switches in the same 2 gang box. The power is coming into the box. I connected the power (black) to the bottom of one of the switches, made a pigtail over to the other bottom port of the 2nd switch. I then plugged each of the wires coming from the two different lights to the top of each switch. I connected all the whites together and then the grounds together with one ground going to the first switch with the green screw.
> 
> It is not working. There is power coming in that I tested. I just don't know what I am doing wrong.


Ay chance you can post a picture?


----------



## eastcoastsparky (Nov 28, 2012)

How many screws are on this switch? Post a picture. Are you sure its a single pole?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

stangred1997 said:


> I am wiring up 2 separate single pole light switches in the same 2 gang box. The power is coming into the box. I connected the power (black) to the bottom of one of the switches, made a pigtail over to the other bottom port of the 2nd switch. I then plugged each of the wires coming from the two different lights to the top of each switch. I connected all the whites together and then the grounds together with one ground going to the first switch with the green screw.
> .


The way you posted should work.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Do this. Disconnect all wires to the switches and connect wire "A" to wires "B" and "C"

This bypasses the switches and the lights should come on. If the lights do not come on then you have to look for bad connection somewhere.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice drawings hammerlane.

Any reason you spec 12 ga wire?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

123pugsy said:


> Nice drawings hammerlane.
> 
> Any reason you spec 12 ga wire?


No reason. Just had it in there.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

hammerlane said:


> No reason. Just had it in there.


LOL, cause you like #12 on lighting circuits for some odd reason :jester:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> LOL, cause you like #12 on lighting circuits for some odd reason :jester:


My entire house & garage(less the A/C and dryer) is #12. All 26 circuits.


----------

